# First idk where to put this_head pressure ??



## JoBaby85 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi again.. I don't know where to even start really so I'm going to jump right in. I'm still not on Anti thyroid meds yet and I seem to have a new symptom for the last week or so. To refresh I have resently been diagnosed with graves disease and also it's causing high blood pressure and pulse. I have a pulsing sounding my ear cause from my goiter pressing on the carotid arteries. My new problem is head pressure, dizziness, weak head feeling, it's a very hard to explain feeling but these get as can get. Is this caused by my goiter also?? Another question is will the anti thyroid med help the pulse in my ears? I haven't talked to drs since last I posted.. Thank you sincerely


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you currently taking any medication?

The anti thyroid med's will begin to lower your thyroid levels which should help.

You should call your doctors and report your symtoms


----------



## JoBaby85 (Apr 25, 2016)

I take propranolol 80mg three times daily and Ramimipril 5mg twice daily... I have reported my new symptoms to GP endo won't talk to me..


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any thyroid labs with ranges you could share?

What is your official diagnosis?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

If your doctors won't return your calls or talk to you, find new doctors.

If your symptoms get real bad go to the emergency room at your local hospital.

High blood pressure isn't anything to mess around with.


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

80 ml 3 times a.day no wonder you are dizzy


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

I had the head pressure in the beginning too I think it was lack of sleep and the beta blocker (blood pressure meds) I was on atenolol but only 50 ml 1 time a day that 80 ml 3times a day is a huge amount wow get a new endo


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi I also had the pressure, and the whooshing sound in the ears 80mg 3x daily is a very high dose. My BP at its highest was 160/110 and I was put on 40mg propranolol x2 per day, this coupled with the carbimazole 20mg at that time was enough to gradually settle things.

I also tried atenolol but it didn't seem to work for me, go back to your doctors it could be that you need a dose change or a different beta blocker...there are a lot out there.

I found once my blood pressure was under control the whooshing sound disappeared, also the insomnia got a lot better. Have you got a blood pressure monitor at home?


----------

